# What a woman.. (Freda Payne)



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not generally into 66 year old women, but for some strange reason, this lady just *does it* for me.... WOW, what a body, head to toe...

And Freda had a better voice (and body) than Diana Ross, but she didn't sleep with Berry Gordy, so she had to work for her notoriety..
(BTW; I wouldn't have stayed in a separate room Freda...) 

Not to mention I have loved this song since I first heard it on WRKO in 1971 by the late great Dale Dorman... (Way before WRKO became all talk.)
What a woman.....

Freda Payne - "Band of Gold"


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Not to mention I have loved this song since I first heard it on WRKO in 1971 by the late great Dale Dorman... (Way before WRKO became all talk.)
> What a woman.....


Quite a woman indeed, but Dale Dorman isn't dead;

http://www.oldies1033.com/pages/22637.php


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No shit... Thanks Delta. I had confused Dale with Andy Mose.
Do you remember Dale when he was on RKO back in the early 70's? What a jock....
Forget the KISS108 days... :uc:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Devil Dog - I would climb that lady like Hillary took Everest...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> No shit... Thanks Delta. I had confused Dale with Andy Mose.
> Do you remember Dale when he was on RKO back in the early 70's? What a jock....
> Forget the KISS108 days...


I'll do you one better...remember when he hosted "Creature Double Feature" on Channel 56?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I'll do you one better...remember when he hosted "Creature Double Feature" on Channel 56?


Oh for Christs sake. Do I remember it? Like it was yesterday...
But was it 56, or 38 though? I remember I used to bounce back and forth between that and wrestling....
Remember Bob Backlund, Bruno Samartino, and Superstar Billy Graham? 

I have no doubt you and I grew up similarly Delta...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh for Christs sake. Do I remember it? Like it was yesterday...
> But was it 56, or 38 though? I remember I used to bounce back and forth between that and wrestling....


I'm not 100% certain, but I believe Creature Double Feature was 56 and WWWF wrestling was on 38.



KozmoKramer said:


> Remember Bob Backlund, Bruno Samartino, and Superstar Billy Graham?


Pedro Morales, Chief Jay Strongbow, Haystacks Calhoun, Mr. Fuji & Professor Toru Tanaka, Classy Freddie Blassie, Lou Albano, and the Grand Wizard of Wrestling ("Listen here, McMahon"). Great stuff.....I can't watch the absolute crap that passes for professional wrestling these days.



KozmoKramer said:


> I have no doubt you and I grew up similarly Delta...


I have the feeling you know how to get an original GI Joe foot out of the boot after it stayed in there when you tried to pull the boot off.......


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You have a great memory my good friend... 
I do remember "_Pedro Morales, Chief Jay Strongbow, Haystacks Calhoun, Mr. Fuji & Professor Toru Tanaka, Classy Freddie Blassie, Lou Albano, and the Grand Wizard of Wrestling ("Listen here, McMahon")_" along with George the Animal Steel, Andre' the Giant, and Ken Patera!
Oh man.. Those were the days bro...

All I know is my 6th grade math teacher thought it was highly usual for me to still be into GI Joe's at my age...
My mother (essentially) told him to go fk himself, and that i was fine... (So much for mothers knowledge..)
I had a great support system...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys are OLD............ hahahaaa


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

"Delta784;256936: I'm not 100% certain, but I believe Creature Double Feature was 56 and WWWF wrestling was on 38."

WWF was on right before Creature Double Feature on WLVI channel 56. That's how I started my Saturdays every week as a kid. Somebody ask me a monster question...cmon! 

The kids nowadays don't know how lucky they are. They get to see ALL of the Superstars just about every week. Once in a great while, we'd get to see a championship match on Saturdays as kids. I remember alot of "card fillers" most weeks fighting a really good wrestler, then sometimes even a Superstar. Nowadays, it's different. I'll take it one step further with going live events back then.....I remember having maybe 2 or 3 good Superstar matchups, but the rest being card fillers. Rudy Diamond -vs- The Duke of Dorchester or SD Jones, matches like that. It definately has changed, but some really good memories there guys, thanks!

"You bunch of pencil neck geeks" - The late great Freddie Blase

Oh and for the original topic of the post, Freda definately has a sexy body for sure!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

How about "the Ghoul" on Channel 56? (remember froggy?)
or..."Simons Sanctorum" on Channel 5?




KozmoKramer said:


> Devil Dog - I would climb that lady like Hillary took Everest...


Did Hillary make it with some guy named Everest? who's he?


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Sniper said:


> You guys are OLD............ hahahaaa


There's alot you can learn from people older than you, Snipe...hahaha

Koz, that song rocks!!!

I loved the Twilight Zone!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> You guys are OLD............ hahahaaa


we might be old but we know what to do with it,
how to appreciate it,
and where to put it


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> we might be old but we know what to do with it,
> how to appreciate it,
> and where to put it


Nicely put Harry!!!

no pun intended...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Superb song, superb singer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Fun thread a walk down memory lane. Question does anybody remember a show called Rescue 88 or Rescue 8? I remember it as a very early precursor to Emergency Squad 51.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Did Hillary make it with some guy named Everest? who's he?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmund_Hillary


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I thought Woody was breaking my stones Bruce..



Sniper said:


> You guys are OLD............ hahahaaa


It beats the alternative bro... 



Michele said:


> Koz, that song rocks!!!





NewEngland2007 said:


> Superb song, superb singer.


Absolutely ladies... One of my all time favorites...



RCPD33 said:


> WWF was on right before Creature Double Feature on WLVI channel 56. That's how I started my Saturdays every week as a kid.


I hear that man. I used to as well.
Some of my favorites were;
_ The Incredible Shrinking Man, The Amazing Colossal Man, Creature from the Black Lagoon (of course...), and Donovans Brain._

To all you Creature Double Feature fans ; this will bring you back...
Awesome Creature Double Feature Memorial Page


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

pack of cougar-chasers, all of ya


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Doesn't make us bad guys Rocks...
Older women are great. Many have money. They oft times have better taste than the younger set of the species.
And most of all, lets not forget all the wonderful possibilities that come when they take out those dentures....


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

rocksy1826 said:


> pack of cougar-chasers, all of ya


Hahaha.......

Got that cup ready Rox?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't forget to burp Michele after she finished her bottle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

RCPD33 said:


> WWF was on right before Creature Double Feature on WLVI channel 56. That's how I started my Saturdays every week as a kid. Somebody ask me a monster question...cmon!


Then you should know it was the *W*WWF back then; the World Wide Wrestling Federation. The competition was the NWA (National Wrestling Association - Champions Harley Race and Dusty Rhodes) and the AWA (American Wrestling Association - Champion Nick Bockwinkel).



RCPD33 said:


> The kids nowadays don't know how lucky they are. They get to see ALL of the Superstars just about every week. Once in a great while, we'd get to see a championship match on Saturdays as kids. I remember alot of "card fillers" most weeks fighting a really good wrestler, then sometimes even a Superstar. Nowadays, it's different. I'll take it one step further with going live events back then.....I remember having maybe 2 or 3 good Superstar matchups, but the rest being card fillers. Rudy Diamond -vs- The Duke of Dorchester or SD Jones, matches like that. It definately has changed, but some really good memories there guys, thanks!


You're right; I remember Bruno Sammartino wrestling some tomato can named Demetrios Niarchos, whose gimmick was a Greek fisherman's cap. I also remember being worried that Bruno might actually lose (yeah, right).

USELESS TRIVIA - I went to grade school with "Cowboy" Chris Duffy, whose real name was, in fact, Chris Duffy. He used to wear fake championship wrestling belts glued onto a regular pants belt, worn backwards. We also used to tease him unmercifully and gang-up on him because of it. I guess all those schoolyard beatings were good training;

http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/profiles/c/chris-duffy.php


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy cow Bruce, dead at 36.... Wow..


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Holy cow Bruce, dead at 36.... Wow..


I did a lot of research into his death (I was actually friendly with him, in spite of him being a wrestling nerd), and haven't been able to find much. One wrestling website (since extinct) stated his parents had filed a lawsuit against a pharmaceutical company, so it seems like drugs (legal or otherwise) had something to do with it.

I was working the late-night detail at the 24-hour Bickford's back around 1995 when he came in, "in-persona" as Cowboy Chris Duffy, complete with cowboy hat, fake southern accent, and wrestling groupies. I let him talk to me for about 5 minutes with the fake accent before I told him who I was, then we both had a good laugh. That was the last time I ever saw him.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

this thread makes me feel so dirty... and young


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

rocksy1826 said:


> this thread makes me feel so dirty... and young


Enjoy it while you can.

Trust me.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_


Delta784 said:



Then you should know it was the *W*WWF back then; the World Wide Wrestling Federation. The competition was the NWA (National Wrestling Association - Champions Harley Race and Dusty Rhodes) and the AWA (American Wrestling Association - Champion Nick Bockwinkel).

Click to expand...

_


Delta784 said:


> I remember all of that Delta. Good time in life and good memories all around!
> 
> _You're right; I remember Bruno Sammartino wrestling some tomato can named Demetrios Niarchos, whose gimmick was a Greek fisherman's cap. I also remember being worried that Bruno might actually lose (yeah, right)._
> 
> Ditto! I remember thinking the same thing. Too funny!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Then you should know it was the *W*WWF back then; the World Wide Wrestling Federation. The competition was the NWA (National Wrestling Association - Champions Harley Race and Dusty Rhodes) and the AWA (American Wrestling Association - Champion Nick Bockwinkel).
> 
> 56 was the station I remember Dale announcing Gilligan's Island, and his last announcement was the Brady Bunch with a loud SEE YOU TOMORROW BYEEEE!
> 
> WCW Ric Flair, Chris Adams, Freebirds, Von Erichs, Iceman King Parsons, Bruiser Brody, Killer Kahn, One Man Gang 1980-1985 was the most realistic of all wrestling


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

She is one fine double-cougar.

Any other of us youngins remember this:



 LOLt:



Delta784 said:


> Then you should know it was the *W*WWF back then; the World Wide Wrestling Federation. The competition was the NWA (National Wrestling Association - Champions Harley Race and Dusty Rhodes) and the AWA (American Wrestling Association - Champion Nick Bockwinkel).
> 
> You're right; I remember Bruno Sammartino wrestling some tomato can named Demetrios Niarchos, whose gimmick was a Greek fisherman's cap. I also remember being worried that Bruno might actually lose (yeah, right).
> 
> ...


I remember Chris Duffy never knew he was from Mass.

The wrestlers of my childhood: Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka, Andre the Giant, Rowdy Roddy Piper, Jesse "The Body" Ventura, Bret "The Hitman" Hart, Ric Flair, The Iron Sheik,....and of course Randy "Macho Man" Savage and Hulk Hogan.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I absolutely remember that. How about these commercials too?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I could not get it to play. But, I do remember the abominable snowman.:-D


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_Think before you spend...._ WOW RCPD, does that bring me back...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*"I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum. And I'm all out of bubble gum." Roddy Piper in "They Live"*


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Not to mention I have loved this song since I first heard it on WRKO in 1971 by the late great Dale Dorman... (Way before WRKO became all talk.)"


Koz, remember when FM came out, everyone went to WCOZ on FM?

Creature Feature was back on a few months ago . Ernie Boch {The car dealer} was the host. He filmed 9 new shows. They showed about 4-5 already. The same old classics with the still photos before and after the commercials.

Remember the tag teams, The Executioners, and the two Italian guys with the red shorts? I can't remember their name.

What about the commercial with the crying Indian? When the white man used to throw trash out on the street, the Indian would turn towards the camera, and you would see a tear running down his cheek.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kersey - I cant believe you brought up COZ... 94.5!! The best rock station on the dial.

This thread has turned into a memorial to 1970's pop culture... lol (I LOVE IT!)


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Ernie Boch = Media Whore. He has those 2 dried up hags, Fee & Raposa, on his payroll somehow. His ugly mug ends up in their column at least once a week. His band blows too. *
*I refused to have the mini-van serviced at Boch Dodge once he took over Norwood Dodge. I can only hope his jet crashes into his custom hanger at Norwood Airport.*
*wCoz rocked.*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You got me digging Kersey.
Found 2 of my favorite WCOZ tunes.. Gone the way of 1-Hit Wonders...
Man that was a helluva radio station..


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Yup, the good old days. Not a care in the world. Wasn't the DJ's name Ken Shelton? 

I used to listen to WRKO on my 9 volt portable AM radio during the day. At night, I would put it under my pillow and listen to EG Marshall's horror show {The Macabe} or The Larry Glick show. When FM became popular and portable, it was WCOZ.

Wednesday night, we watched the Night Gallery at 10:00pm, then Kolchack- The Night Stalker, I think on Friday.

I remember how my sisters and I used to make fun of my mother when she would reminisce about the old days, how she listened to radio shows because she didn't have a TV growing up etc. She seemed so old. Now we're doing it...ha!

You're right Housingcop. Boch JR. is 10 times worse than his father was.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Who else remembers when WRKO 680 AM used to play music?

DJ Melody McShane?


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Who else remembers when WRKO 680 AM used to play music?DJ Melody McShane?


That's an old name I haven't heard in a while. RK0 played the music, and WEEI had the late night talk shows (Bruce Lee) and the old time stories {CBS Radio Mystery Theatre} before becoming all news.


----------

